# post mates has sent me the same order 7 times in 30 minutes LOL



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

skip 7 times..you think they would sweeten the pot with a 2x blitz pricing..if they didn't have any other options..looks like homey going to be waiting hours for his chicken wings..


----------



## manhattanbike (Aug 4, 2018)

postmates is bullshit. they send me an order from midtown manhattan to tribeca just for ****ing noodles. i do postmate when uber is slow.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Postmates orders from Wendy's, Burger King, and waffle house seem to go around all drivers at least twice before some fool accepts for a guarantee of no tip and $4


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

7-11 constantly.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Big Wig !!! said:


> 7-11 constantly.


7-11...narrow you down to west of mississippi..lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I picked up a dd order yesterday, incomplete address, customer phone is not working, support says to keep food. 


Next order, I pick up a boosted eats, dude is at The Pod Hotel in NY. I'm in CA. Support says keep food. 

Weird day.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have noticed this happening more frequently with DoorDash. On Wednesday I had two different order requests I received 3 times. They were both 2 item orders requiring a 7 mile drive for $ 6.50. No Thank You!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I picked up a dd order yesterday, incomplete address, customer phone is not working, support says to keep food.
> 
> Next order, I pick up a boosted eats, dude is at The Pod Hotel in NY. I'm in CA. Support says keep food.
> 
> Weird day.


I had my first two incomplete orders last week from DD and PM. Two large dinners from Panda Express was great! The one from Pollo Loco sucked.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> I picked up a dd order yesterday, incomplete address, customer phone is not working, support says to keep food.
> 
> Next order, I pick up a boosted eats, dude is at The Pod Hotel in NY. I'm in CA. Support says keep food.
> 
> Weird day.


There's no reason to go home hungry after a DD or PM shift.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

What? Wait; you're saying if the trip falls through for various reasons you get to keep the food? LOL


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> What? Wait; you're saying if the trip falls through for various reasons you get to keep the food? LOL


Yeah, they most likely just eat the cost. Big deal. What are they going to do, force you to drive to headquarters and turn it in? I hate taking what was meant for someone else, but if it happens, it happens. I'm not going to waste it especially when I'm a poor starving loser.


----------

